# Describe yourself in a nutshell



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 17, 2016)

I like random threads like this because I'm a nosy shit and I like to talk about myself. The meaning of "in a nutshell" is pretty open because I'm fairly certain I can't. I'm usually picky about who I converse with, and I always like to maintain some level of anonymity, but I can prattle on endlessly about myself and my very controversial opinions when I feel like it. I absolutely hate small talk and sarcasm, I either just freeze up and tilt my head to the side or take everything seriously and go extremely in-depth. My own psychology, a drug commercial, falling in lava, etc, I like to analyze EVERYTHING. It's how I entertain myself. I'm also of superior intelligence, a natural health nut, a trees-are-people person, and an animated Disney geek. Of course you wouldn't think I had a brain at all when I throw a knife in a wall over someone being indecisive. I think so much that it just goes glitchy static sometimes. So that's me in a nutshell, I'm sure someone else can be more concise.


----------



## Miskatonic (Feb 17, 2016)

Grumpy young man.


----------



## Gryphos (Feb 17, 2016)

Socialist swaglord.


----------



## Heliotrope (Feb 17, 2016)

Idealist romantic


----------



## FifthView (Feb 17, 2016)

Neither the fourth nor the sixth view.


----------



## Chessie (Feb 17, 2016)

Sarcastic mountain mama.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Feb 17, 2016)

Sarcastic red-head with a bit of a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Incanus (Feb 17, 2016)

A nut who won't come out of his shell.


----------



## Trick (Feb 17, 2016)

Angry old Irishman, with a 5 year old's imagination, trapped in a 27 year old body.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Feb 18, 2016)

The Evil Queen of Why


----------



## Jerseydevil (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm interested in masculine things. Lifting weights, military history, combat sports, shooting guns (Poorly. I'm a terrible shot), and trying to live like a warrior scholar. 

In a shorter nutshell: Manliness and dignity personified.


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 18, 2016)

Aging ugly white guy with no social life.

Whose knowledge is wide yet shallow.


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 18, 2016)

Myself in a nutshell

by

PP

Without sight, my other senses take over, the smell of the oils, the smooth uneven walls of the husk, the slightly bitter taste of the kernel as I take a bite. I need to keep my strength. The shell envelops. It traps. There's no way out. "Crack me. Crack me," I shout. Is anyone listening?

The End.


----------



## Russ (Feb 18, 2016)

Someone quite concerned about modern narcissism.


----------



## skip.knox (Feb 18, 2016)

So, do I describe myself as viewed from a nutshell? Or as if I were actually in a nutshell? 

Unclear on the assignment.


----------



## Bee (Feb 18, 2016)

Sentient fur.


----------



## Miskatonic (Feb 19, 2016)

And if I was a nut I'd probably be a pistachio.


----------



## Ban (Feb 19, 2016)

A uniquely generic young white guy.


----------



## CrystalCHTriple (Feb 28, 2016)

I am a possibly eclectic individual who has thought experiments for no apparent reason, finds knowledge and comprehension intriguing, and prefers hummus over mayonnaise and falafel over hash browns.


----------

